# Trace the Wolf+something...what should he be crossed with?



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

He doesn't look like a wolf, with his big fluffy tail and all, but I don't know what he should be crossed with. Any suggestions? I don't really like just calling him a wolf hybrid.

I'd also like critique on the design, if anyone would be so kind; constructive critique, please don't be an ass. I really enjoy designing characters, and I'm particularly proud of this one.

Name: Trace Grey
Age: 16 
Sex: Male
Species: Wolf
Height: About twenty-two inches at the shoulder when in feral form. Five foot nine inches when anthro.
Weight: I dunno.

Appearance:





((Base by Bakamichi on DA))

Behavior and Personality: Outgoing and happy. He can be sarcastic and loves being the center of  attention. He has a naughty side and loves to show it, but is sweet and  laid back most of the time. 

Likes: Chocolate, sexy men, noodles, raves, hot dogs
Dislikes: Teenagers, boobs, cold, hot, stuff

Favorite food: Hot dogs
Favorite drink: Water
Favorite location: A good rave.
Favorite weather: Snowy
Favorite color: Rainbow

Favorite person: His lovie.
Friends: People he meets at raves.
Relations: Huh? He has a normal family, I guess.
Enemies: Stupid people.
Significant other: This guy.
Orientation: Gay

TL;DR


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 17, 2011)

A fox or a husky.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 17, 2011)

Go unique and make him part Samoyed.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

Awww, it's cute. x3 Maybe I will.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 17, 2011)

wolf squirrel


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> wolf squirrel



That gave me a hilarious mental image. Brilliant.


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2011)

Wolf Lion
Biiiiiiiiig mane.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 17, 2011)

Spider


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 17, 2011)

israfur said:


> Wolf Lion
> Biiiiiiiiig mane.


'Cause he has one of those? I meant what it looks like he's already mixed with. xD



Rotsala said:


> Spider


Ohhellyes. That's actually a good idea... Thanks. :3


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 19, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> wolf squirrel




This is what I was thinking. Do it. It will be amazingly cute! Also, you could use that gorgeous red-brown color that squirrels have and have that green for the pawpads.


----------



## Sar (Nov 27, 2011)

Tabby catwolf.


----------



## TraceGrey (Nov 27, 2011)

Grae Sparrowkin said:


> This is what I was thinking. Do it. It will be amazingly cute! Also, you could use that gorgeous red-brown color that squirrels have and have that green for the pawpads.


I wasn't gonna change the design at all, just find an animal that could explain that giant ass tail.  I like squirrels... But their tails aren't poofy all around like Trace's is. But they are sooooo cute. x3


Sarukai said:


> Tabby catwolf.


He's not tabby though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 27, 2011)

WELL


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 27, 2011)

You should be a degu.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

ugh wolf

well

how about a bramble/wolf.  a mollusk/wolf.  a pine tree/wolf.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 27, 2011)

actually tychos idea, whether it is sarcastic or not sound interesting.

the anatomy sounds difficult though


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, it's Carbuncle!

Oh, raver. Every raver is Carbuncle...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 27, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> actually tychos idea, whether it is sarcastic or not sound interesting.
> 
> the anatomy sounds difficult though



someone I hold in high esteem has a character that's half cat half plant

I think it's pretty damn neat.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 27, 2011)

On your design: I would only use the sparkledog colors if you're willing to tone it way down and also use colors that go to together more and blend the markings so it doesn't look like really weird Henna. A good example of someone with sparkledog colors that I don't mind as much is Falvie because her colors usually look pretty good together. And that's saying something because I usually wouldn't like the shades of green and pink she uses.

My recommendation is that you try a toned down green and find a purple that goes with it. The blue I sort of like but you might have to change that to go with the new pallette

Honestly? Your character looks like her species that she made up that I linked you to. It's called a Fionbri. I'm also pretty sure she doesn't mind people making fursonas with the Fionbri species as long as you give her credit. But you might want to ask her to be on the safe side anyway.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree with Lacus. 

It seems to me like you haven't given this character a 360 degree view. Have you thought of how he looks from above, side, front, back? I feel that the large purple marking was put on when you looked at him from just the side. I'd play around more with the placement of the marking, because as of right now it just looks realllly unnatural- YES I know purple and green wolves are not found in nature. But, for my tastes, I think that natural markings with a few variations here and there (including a degree of color variance) look most convincing and "natural" (like on my fursona).

In your design, the purple line just sticks out more than flow with the design. Play around with lengths and placement, also colors. Like in Falvie's design, it's possible for those colors to work together. Maybe try breaking up the line into smaller markings? I think the purple and green could possibly work but it will be tricky to get them to balance together.

That's all opinion though; if you like the one solid purple marking, then I say go for it! Everyone has different appeals when it comes to characters, but in the end the important think is that you, the creator, are happy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2011)

I second the 'squolf' idea.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Nov 27, 2011)

Definitely tone down the colors as a few others have said.  That green is bright enough to make my eyes hurt, and I'm not being sarcastic.  I actually do like the marking shape, though.  It reminds me of the 'skeleton' artists sketch down before drawing something.  Pretty neat!

As for what he _looks_ like he's mixed with?  Either squirrel or a sugar glider or something.  Earth has millions of species of animals.  You've started with one of the most basic ones, so shake it up a little.  It's worth it in the end.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 27, 2011)

Blue-Dragon.


----------



## Carnie (Nov 27, 2011)

Hippo.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you considered adding some rainbows and an angsty past?


----------



## Stormtail (Nov 28, 2011)

I love the design as it is now. Toning down the green would be fine, but I like how it works now with the purple and the blue. He's so cute! 
As for the hybridity, I remember seeing a picture once of some animal with a huge fluffy tail. It was sitting in a tree, but it wasn't a squirrel. I can't figure out what it was, but maybe I'll keep looking. Squirrel would be good too. Wolf/squirrel is an interesting combination.


----------

